# Terex winch mount



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Will a terex winch mount fit under an 06 brute?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I doubt it


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Alright thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

